# Ken makes his case for the new Nikon



## ScanMan

Eagerly awaiting the first serious reviews on this one.

Nikon D7000


----------



## polywog

So far it looks like a sweet deal, but the 1EV bracketing is a serious "WTF" moment.


----------



## The Doug

ScanMan said:


> Eagerly awaiting the first serious reviews on this one.


As am I. I'll be watching the review websites like a hawk. Might step up to this instead of a D300S next Spring. Hmm.


----------



## ScanMan

More in depth here. Nikon D7000 Digital Camera - Hands-On Preview - The Imaging Resource!


----------



## kps

Looks ok, but my next upgrade will be to a full frame dSLR. Hoping for something like the D700s,x to get me going.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Looks ok, but my next upgrade will be to a full frame dSLR. Hoping for something like the D700s,x to get me going.


Ahh, if $$$ were no object...I agree the new D700??? will undoubtedly be amazing. The day they announce it, I'll just cry.

I'd considered the D700 when it came out, but had three DX lenses by that point and stayed put. I'm still liking my glass, so the logical cost/quality move for me is upgrading from my D80 to the D7000.

Also appears like it would have a familiar heft and feel to it, which I'd value. And 14-bit makes it VERY compelling. Let's see what the noise looks like...


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Ahh, if $$$ were no object...I agree the new D700??? will undoubtedly be amazing. The day they announce it, I'll just cry.
> 
> I'd considered the D700 when it came out, but had three DX lenses by that point and stayed put. I'm still liking my glass, so the logical cost/quality move for me is upgrading from my D80 to the D7000.
> 
> Also appears like it would have a familiar heft and feel to it, which I'd value. And 14-bit makes it VERY compelling. Let's see what the noise looks like...


That is one reason I've been investing in non DX glass, but my DX glass is still perfectly usable with a D700(?). The camera recognizes DX lenses and captures the image on the sensor accordingly. You get the best of both worlds and I get to continue to use my 10.5mm DX fisheye. My D300's external battery grip also fits the D700 so that investment is saved and batteries are interchangeable. Here's hoping Nikon announces an upgraded D700 next year.


----------



## screature

Another pre-view of the D7000 at dpreview.com

Looks pretty good so far. I have the D300 so I may be considering selling and getting the D7000. I have been buying full frame lenses for the day when I can afford to go full frame, but until the prices come down that is quite aways away yet for me. The only DX lens I have is the Sigma 17-70mm F2.8-4.5 DC Macro which is a superb multi-purpose lens which really holds its resale value.

The main reason why I would move to the D7000 is for HD video, so I will be looking particularly hard at that aspect of the camera when the reviews come in.


----------



## ScanMan

Looks do-able. Man, I hope the reviews are good.

Nikon Canada


----------



## kps

ooops, double post. --see bellow--


----------



## kps

Chase Jarvis+D7000+action+video. Screw the tech reviews and opinion columns, here's a real working pro doing his thang. 

If I was interested in a DX format camera, this would sell me for sure. Perhaps not, but the D7000 mounted on at remote controlled toy helicopter was awesome. Looked like a fun shoot.

Check out the video on his blog.

Chase Jarvis Blog

Enjoy!


----------



## screature

Very, very cool! Thanks kps. Now I really want this camera. Incredible video quality for a camera in this price range... Gotta figure out how to raise the cash. I wonder what I can get for my D300 now with this little baby coming out... The resale on the D300 has probably just plummeted.


----------



## The Doug

Yup, I'm definitely gonna start socking away my pennies for a D7000 purchase next Spring.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Yup, I'm definitely gonna start socking away my pennies for a D7000 purchase next Spring.


Start saving for more than that. If you also watched the resulting "Benevolent Mischief" movie, he lists the lenses he used in shooting it. All costing around two grand a pop.

Lets face it, to produce results with that level of 'cinematic' quality, it's the lenses and not the camera alone.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Start saving for more than that. If you also watched the resulting "Benevolent Mischief" movie, he lists the lenses he used in shooting it. All costing around two grand a pop.
> 
> Lets face it, to produce results with that level of 'cinematic' quality, it's the lenses and not the camera alone.


For sure... but it doesn't mean the amateur still can't have a lot of fun and savings by not having to buy a dedicated video camera in addition to their photo gear. 

Plus if you want the ability to change lenses with a dedicated HD video camera you are looking at 4x the price of the D7000 just for the video camera, then add the cost of the lenses on top. The D7000 still represents a great bargain for those who want to save money and have one piece of kit that can capture great stills and great video.


----------



## The Doug

Won't be buying it for the video capabilities though it may be fun for sh!ts & giggles now and then. What I'm looking for is a serious step up from my D50, and this seems to be it.


----------



## ScanMan

The Doug said:


> What I'm looking for is a serious step up from my D50, and this seems to be it.


I think you'll be glad you waited.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Won't be buying it for the video capabilities though it may be fun for sh!ts & giggles now and then. What I'm looking for is a serious step up from my D50, and this seems to be it.


Well I already have a D300 and what with the video capabilities of the D7000 when I have been shopping around for a video camera for years that can do what I want it too and not break the bank... the D700 is a god send.  I lose next to nothing by selling the D300 (as all my glass and flash are still usable) and I gain a versatile video camera all for about $1G (less with selling the D300)... yes please.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> For sure... but it doesn't mean the amateur still can't have a lot of fun and savings by not having to buy a dedicated video camera in addition to their photo gear.
> 
> Plus if you want the ability to change lenses with a dedicated HD video camera you are looking at 4x the price of the D7000 just for the video camera, then add the cost of the lenses on top. The D7000 still represents a great bargain for those who want to save money and have one piece of kit that can capture great stills and great video.


You missed the gist of my reply to Doug. I wasn't putting anyone down and least of all the D7000. But Jarvis, bless his soul, has all the sponsorship resources and boy toys to really show off the camera and lens combinations. So I was teasing Doug in that now he will have to start buying new lenses for his future acquisition.

Trust me, if my mindset wasn't stuck in the FX format, I'd be all over this right there with you and ditching my D300.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> You missed the gist of my reply to Doug. I wasn't putting anyone down and least of all the D7000. But Jarvis, bless his soul, has all the sponsorship resources and boy toys to really show off the camera and lens combinations. So I was teasing Doug in that now he will have to start buying new lenses for his future acquisition.
> 
> Trust me, if my mindset wasn't stuck in the FX format, I'd be all over this right there with you and ditching my D300.


No I think I actually got what you were saying... It takes more than the money for just the camera alone to yield the results in the video. I would again add that in addition to the lenses are production money, talented and good looking friends/connections, etc.

I didn't think you were dissing the DX format so no worries.. I was just trying to add to (thus the reason for starting my post with, "For sure", i.e. I agree with you) what you said and say that even if you don't have the lenses used by Jarvis the D7000 can still offer a lot of benefits to the amateur/semi pro photographer/videographer who practice both disciplines.


----------



## kps

It's all good _Screatch_, I think the D7000 at the announced price is a killer camera and can't wait for all you adopters of this baby to start posting images and video while I linger in limbo waiting for a FX model with comparable capabilities at a non mortgageable price.:lmao:


----------



## screature

kps said:


> It's all good _Screatch_, I think the D7000 at the announced price is a killer camera and can't wait for all you adopters of this baby to start posting images and video while I linger in limbo waiting for a FX model with comparable capabilities at a non mortgageable price.:lmao:


Ok good... we are "on the same" page then.  Thanks kps.


----------



## The Doug

kps said:


> ... the D7000 mounted on at remote controlled toy helicopter was awesome. Looked like a fun shoot...


Multi-buck camera on a multi-buck payload-capable RC heli... I'd be petrified of having a multi-buck accident, myself. 

I've two RC micro-helis (1, 2) and I've seen people mount tiny cameras on theirs - quite a hoot even if the video quality is crummy. I can understand the attraction of this kind of thing.


----------



## kps

I hear you. It's easy to take such risks when the equipment belongs to your sponsor. lol

Didn't know you fly RC aircraft...looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## The Doug

kps said:


> Didn't know you fly RC aircraft...looks like a lot of fun.


Something I always wanted to do when I was young but back then they were too complex & expensive, for pretty much for die-hards with $$$ only. 

Haven't been flying RC very long but it is indeed lots of fun (except for crashes, like yesterday afternoon... broken landing skid :-( but it shouldn't cost more than $5 to fix). Anyway I'm hooked & might step up to a larger machine next Spring, like this one.


----------



## ScanMan

Just as I'm putting the finishing touches on my D7000 speech for the Missus, this thing comes along. What a sweet looking unit – the perfect travel companion.

Life just isn't fair. Design and Control | FUJIFILM FinePix X100


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Just as I'm putting the finishing touches on my D7000 speech for the Missus, this thing comes along. What a sweet looking unit – the perfect travel companion.
> 
> Life just isn't fair. Design and Control | FUJIFILM FinePix X100


Yeah, been reading the buzz...great Leica look-alike and with a steep price _to-almost-match_. I recall estimates in the $1500-$1700 USD range


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Just as I'm putting the finishing touches on my D7000 speech for the Missus, this thing comes along. What a sweet looking unit – the perfect travel companion.
> 
> Life just isn't fair. Design and Control | FUJIFILM FinePix X100


Really nice looking camera, but for those already outfitted with Nikon compatible glass and flash systems I don't see this as a D7000 alternative. It would be a fun albeit expensive add on. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Really nice looking camera, but for those already outfitted with Nikon compatible glass and flash systems I don't see this as a D7000 alternative. It would be a fun albeit expensive add on. Just my 2 cents worth.


Not an alternative. Not even close. I'm set to plead my case for the Nikon at the Court of Spousal Approval. It's just that this thing has such a nice form factor – and may even take decent shots..

There's always gotta be one you can't have.


----------



## kps

I'd like to see you plead for this one....


----------



## ScanMan

^^Now you're just being nasty. I hear Nicholas Cage sold one of his castles to get one of these with the 28mm.


----------



## The Doug

Imaging Resource just posted a bunch of D7000 test shots.


----------



## ScanMan

^Thanks. Went directly to the Comaparometer Imaging Resource "Comparometer" ™ Digital Camera Image Comparison Page. My D80 isn't looking too good. There's just the one house shot to compare your D50 to. But the D7000 resolves the heck out of both.

Nice new letter "d" BTW.


----------



## Joker Eh

screature said:


> Another pre-view of the D7000 at dpreview.com
> 
> Looks pretty good so far. I have the D300 so I may be considering selling and getting the D7000. I have been buying full frame lenses for the day when I can afford to go full frame, but until the prices come down that is quite aways away yet for me. The only DX lens I have is the Sigma 17-70mm F2.8-4.5 DC Macro which is a superb multi-purpose lens which really holds its resale value.
> 
> The main reason why I would move to the D7000 is for HD video, so I will be looking particularly hard at that aspect of the camera when the reviews come in.





screature said:


> Well I already have a D300 and what with the video capabilities of the D7000 when I have been shopping around for a video camera for years that can do what I want it too and not break the bank... the D700 is a god send.  I lose next to nothing by selling the D300 (as all my glass and flash are still usable) and I gain a versatile video camera all for about $1G (less with selling the D300)... yes please.


I have a D300S and I can tell you its not a video camera. That is for sure no matter what the ad's and commercials say. There is no auto focus while in video mode, you have to press a button for it too focus and it is slow and you can pick up the the focus motor in the sound. And it only takes short video clips, this will eat up space on your card in no time and must be on a tripod for real use. If that is your only reason I would stick with the D300 IMHO. I think the D300 is (without seeing the D7000) a better built camera. Like you my next move will be a full frame camera, when I when the Lotto max this weekend.:greedy:


----------



## kps

Yup, there's no doubt that using a dSLR in video mode would be challenging to say the least. All that great looking video shot with Nikons and Canons does not happen by chance.

For further fun check out this rig made by Shape, a Canadian company based in Quebec.

Vimeo Link:
COMPOSITE Camera Supports Setup - DSLR Video Rigs SHAPE on Vimeo


----------



## The Doug

Ah, finally, the D7000 review I have been waiting for.


----------



## kps

Wowza! Except for the slower buffer, it matches or beats my D300. If you get this, I'm pretty sure you'll love it.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Wowza! Except for the slower buffer, it matches or beats my D300. If you get this, I'm pretty sure you'll love it.


It does look pretty nice. I have too much Canon glass for me to consider a move at this point though


----------



## Guest

I just noticed these in the cons .. depending on how you like to shoot it might be a problem. It probably would be for me if the controls work as described below.



> Conclusion - Cons
> 
> Tendency to overexpose in bright sunshine/high contrast situations
> ISO button is poorly positioned, and cannot be assigned to any other control point.
> Ditto white balance: poorly positioned, cannot be re-assigned
> Exposure mode dial slightly loose, and easily knocked
> Shooting mode dial can be awkward to manipulate
> AF can be hesitant in poor light
> Auto ISO function is confusing and poorly implemented (but no worse than any other Nikon DSLR)
> Aperture not adjustable in manual mode in live view (and won't stop up/down in any mode until exposure).


----------



## kps

True, it depends on how you shoot and what, but I'll take a crack at tackling these points.



> Tendency to overexpose in bright sunshine/high contrast situations


Easy, change the EV to compensate under those conditions. Even the best, most expensive pro cameras need such adjustment in high contrast scenes like on sandy beaches or in snow. We all know the camera's built in meter will average everything for 18% grey.



> ISO button is poorly positioned, and cannot be assigned to any other control point.
> Ditto white balance: poorly positioned, cannot be re-assigned


Don't see this as a big issue at all, especially in an enthusiast/hobbyist type camera.



> Exposure mode dial slightly loose, and easily knocked
> Shooting mode dial can be awkward to manipulate


This may prove to be more serious.



> AF can be hesitant in poor light


Well, duh! All AF cameras run into problems in low or low contrast light.



> Auto ISO function is confusing and poorly implemented (but no worse than any other Nikon DSLR)


Never use it myself and any serious enthusiast or hobbyist shouldn't either.



> Aperture not adjustable in manual mode in live view (and won't stop up/down in any mode until exposure).


So don't use manual and don't use live view...kidding. In most cases I'd imagine you'd have the aperture set before going into live view mode...but then if you need to adjust this may also prove to be a pita....but only in manual.

Minor cons IMHO.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> This may prove to be more serious.


Those are the ones that would primarily concern me (the poorly performing/hard to use manual controls/easy to bump out of adjustment). Also the ISO adjustment being awkward would be bad for me. Depending on what I'm shooting that's the primary things that I need to be able to quickly adjust on my camera.

As for the over-exposure ... I wouldn't care ... I often practice the "expose right" methodology anyway so this is just doing it for me


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Also the ISO adjustment being awkward would be bad for me. Depending on what I'm shooting that's the primary things that I need to be able to quickly adjust on my camera.


My D300 has the ISO adjust button on the top and on the shooting mode dial...the D7000 has it on the back, left of the screen...in either case you'd use your left hand to press the button and your right to adjust with the dial. Potaoe-Potato...Tomatoe-Tomato...

I should look up the old D300 review in DP and see what they had to say...


----------



## The Doug

Not so sure about the D7000 anymore.

The itty bitty new D5100 has the same sensor and some early reviews I've read are positive. This blog is a nice friendly read, and I'll follow its subsequent updates.

Might be just as much a winner in its own way as my venerable D50 was, way back when. 

Hmm.


----------



## The Doug

There I was thinking the D7000 is much larger than my D50. Nope - they are essentially the same size. That, as they say, clinches it. A D7000 will be my birthday present to me later this summer.


----------



## Oakbridge

I've had mine a couple of months now. Just starting to play with the movie mode. For stills I love it. Added the battery pack because I had it on my D80 and I really missed the extra shutter button for portrait mode shooting.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> That, as they say, clinches it. A D7000 will be my birthday present to me later this summer.


'sbout time you make up your mind.

Hell, all along I thought you already bought it. If I wasn't so frigging anal about a full crop sensor, I would have gone for this too.


----------

